
What is the most unlimited vacation a person has ever taken? - justinzollars
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-most-unlimited-vacation-a-person-has-ever-taken-utilizing-their-unlimited-vacation-policy?share=1
======
wodenokoto
Great question, hope more people will throw in some funny stories.

If I ever get interviewed by Netflix, I am gonna ask that one.

